# What should I know for filing tax for Uber Eats?



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Just started Uber Eats this April 2021. I use a bicycle by the way


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

track your miles and take the standard deduction and likely you won’t owe taxes…


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Can I Claim Miles & Expenses for my e-Bike, Motorcycle, Scooter or Bike?


How to claim expenses for the business use of a motorcycle, bicycle, e-Bike or scooter such as for delivery, courier or messenger work.




entrecourier.com


----------



## runningpersona (Oct 22, 2021)

Thanks this help a lot


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

DonnieBrasco said:


> track your miles and take the standard deduction and likely you won’t owe taxes…


I heard multiple answers about people using bicycle mileage for tax deductions. Some said no but a few did say yes. I asked on bike courier in person and he said you can. He even noted that “people will tell you that you cannot use bicycle mileage for deduction but you can." He's been doing food deliveries for 4 years on bicycle


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

DonnieBrasco said:


> track your miles and take the standard deduction and likely you won’t owe taxes…


fyi, the bicycle i am using is 100 percent for work. Weird to say, but I never use it outside of work.

sorry if it’s personal, but May I ask how much have you made annually and how much have you owed? Sorry, got way too many questions And worried a bit


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> I heard multiple answers about people using bicycle mileage for tax deductions. Some said no but a few did say yes. I asked on bike courier in person and he said you can. He even noted that “people will tell you that you cannot use bicycle mileage for deduction but you can." He's been doing food deliveries for 4 years on bicycle


You can claim what you want and it’ll probably work until your audited. Then they’ll say you couldn’t of done that and have to pay the difference. Looking around I see a lot of no, talk to a CPA, they know tax laws better then a bunch of people on the internet

You can write off the cost of the bike and any repairs or maintenance, just not .58 a mile because that’s for cars. Sometimes the IRS will say you can’t even use the .58 for cars and you have to use the actual expense but that’s probably because the person was over inflating the mileage or something


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

IR-2020-279, December 22, 2020

WASHINGTON — The Internal Revenue Service today issued the 2021 optional standard mileage rates used to calculate the deductible costs of operating an *automobile* for business, charitable, medical or moving purposes.

Beginning on January 1, 2021, the standard mileage rates for the use of *a car (also vans, pickups or panel trucks)* will be:


56 cents per mile driven for business use, down 1.5 cents from the rate for 2020,
16 cents per mile driven for medical, or moving purposes for qualified active duty members of the Armed Forces, down 1 cent from the rate for 2020, and
14 cents per mile driven in service of charitable organizations, the rate is set by statute and remains unchanged from 2020.
The standard mileage rate for business use is based on an annual study of the fixed and variable costs of operating an *automobile*. The rate for medical and moving purposes is based on the variable costs.

It is important to note that under the Tax Cuts and Jobs Act, taxpayers cannot claim a miscellaneous itemized deduction for unreimbursed employee travel expenses. Taxpayers also cannot claim a deduction for moving expenses, unless they are members of the Armed Forces on active duty moving under orders to a permanent change of station. For more details see Moving Expenses for Members of the Armed Forces.

Taxpayers always have the option of calculating the actual costs of using their vehicle rather than using the standard mileage rates.

Taxpayers can use the standard mileage rate but must opt to use it in the first year the *car* is available for business use. Then, in later years, they can choose either the standard mileage rate or actual expenses. Leased vehicles must use the standard mileage rate method for the entire lease period (including renewals) if the standard mileage rate is chosen.

Notice 2021-02 PDF, contains the optional 2021 standard mileage rates, as well as the maximum *automobile* cost used to calculate the allowance under a fixed and variable rate (FAVR) plan. In addition, the notice provides the maximum fair market value of employer-provided automobiles first made available to employees for personal use in calendar year 2021 for which employers may use the fleet-average valuation rule in or the vehicle cents-per-mile valuation rule.






__





IRS issues standard mileage rates for 2021 | Internal Revenue Service


IR-2020-279, December 22, 2020 — The IRS today issued the 2021 optional standard mileage rates used to calculate the deductible costs of operating an automobile for business, charitable, medical or moving purposes.




www.irs.gov


----------

